# The Worst Case of Cabin Fever



## Matt Dawg (Mar 22, 2015)

For almost 2 years I've been stuck working 40 hours a week and making it seem like I'm a decent member of society while I wait for my probation to end. Almost every day of these 2 years I've spent browsing through this website or watching videos of other travelers or researching where I'm going to go when I finally head out. I've only got 2 months left on probation. 2.... short.... months.

I'm actually kinda proud of myself for what I've accomplished over this time. I started out with only a bike and a guest bedroom in my dads house; and I managed to stop smoking weed long enough to get a job, I saved up enough to not only get my own apartment but I even managed to buy a very nice car. I bought that car as more of an "investment" than anything else. Saving money isn't really my strongest trait, but I saved up for the car knowing that when the time came to start traveling I could sell it for a decent amount of money and use that money to fund most of my trip.

With the time drawing so close for me to leave, I'm getting incredibly anxious. I'm finding it harder and harder to sit still or stay in my house.

All I can think about is hitchhiking around the USA, then very possibly buying a plane ticket and travelling around Europe. I would also love to learn a new language, so I can have more of an experience in Europe. I should get started on that soon so I don't have to be completely ignorant when I get there...

I thought about making a list of all the places I want to visit, both in the States and overseas. So if anyone has anywhere that I should add to my list, please share 

/rant over


----------



## wizehop (Mar 22, 2015)

Dude if you really want to travel for a while, I'd think about places like Latin America and/or Asia. Europe is cool and all, but it can be pricey. Just my 2 cents


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Mar 22, 2015)

If you do go to Europe stay away from all the touristy spots. Paris, Rome, Venice. Everything is expensive. Also from what I hear in alot of European countries cops don't take take kindly to homeless people of any kind, though this may not be accurate. Hitching is easier but don't expect to get a square meal for much less than 6 euros in the tourist hotspots (which nowadays is everything from Amsterdam to even parts of southern Italy)

HOWEVER. If you've got the money Europe is fucking awesome. Even if you don't have an insane amount of money going over if you can find a job for a month or so the pay in alot of European countries is pretty good. Hitching is not only legal in most of Europe, in some places it's encouraged (I guess they look at it as ridesharing - which I guess it is.) Look on Hitch wiki for good spots, tips etc.

Europe is cool but please, do yourself a favor and save up, and be frugal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mongo (Mar 22, 2015)

Buy the plane ticket and travel abroad first you have your entire life to explore U.S. and having the funds to travel abroad is hard to come by. What kind of probation are you on felony or misdemeanor?


----------



## Tude (Mar 22, 2015)

congratulations on staying put and getting things done and completed things that needed to be done and man I can hear you on you being anxious to be going. You've done well!! Do keep us involved in your travels as I'm sure you will have one hell of a smile on your face when you head out!


----------



## Matt Dawg (Mar 23, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Dude if you really want to travel for a while, I'd think about places like Latin America and/or Asia. Europe is cool and all, but it can be pricey. Just my 2 cents


Latin America did cross my mind. A Euro-trip isn't set in stone, I just want to travel in a country different from my own. But the USA is my top priority. There's lots of cool places to see in the states, and I'd rather explore my own country before I explore another. Thanks for your 2 cents, I might start researching more options.



Tude said:


> congratulations on staying put and getting things done and completed things that needed to be done and man I can hear you on you being anxious to be going. You've done well!! Do keep us involved in your travels as I'm sure you will have one hell of a smile on your face when you head out!


Thanks! And part of me wants to kinda document everything I do. I know I'll definitely be keeping a journal for myself, but I also thought about video recording a lot and posting the videos online; I'm just not sure if I can commit to something like that lol


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Mar 24, 2015)

That's an awesome idea about saving up for that car so you know you'll have the money when you want to leave. The United States is awesome and you don't need any money because everyone will feed you. Doing that in Latin America is different


----------



## Anagor (Mar 24, 2015)

SnakeOilWilly said:


> If you do go to Europe stay away from all the touristy spots. Paris, Rome, Venice. Everything is expensive.



That's true. You can find awesome offers (hostels when business is slow for example) but in general every large city which attracts tourists is expensive, yes.



SnakeOilWilly said:


> Also from what I hear in alot of European countries cops don't take take kindly to homeless people of any kind, though this may not be accurate.



I can only speak for Germany (and a little bit UK), but I guess it wouldn't be worse than in US, on the contrary. Where I live in Germany for example, if police is talking to homeless people it's most of the time about if they are allright or need some help from charities or alike (especially in winter). 



SnakeOilWilly said:


> Hitching is easier but don't expect to get a square meal for much less than 6 euros in the tourist hotspots (which nowadays is everything from Amsterdam to even parts of southern Italy)



There are always those fast food chain restaurants (price the same everywhere) you can eat at if money is low.


----------

